# Odd Separations In Clay Pipe



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Just a crack in the middle of nowhere, huh?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

What struck me as odd was the way it was bent up. Like it swelled or flexed. Clay don't flex. :blink:

It is just the outer layer. The inside layer was fine.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

That is weird.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

What size is that?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ur guys hit it with a sharp shooter and didnt want to tell u !! Lol.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

johntheplumber said:


> What size is that?


It's 6".


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ur guys hit it with a sharp shooter and didnt want to tell u !! Lol.


Maybe Satan's Dentures did it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Well tell ur youngest plumber to stop biting pipes. Dam Okies don't y'all know any better


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Was it visible from the top when unearthed? Probablly a kilning defect.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Was it visible from the top when unearthed? Probablly a kilning defect.


I was thinking the same thing. It seems it would have to have been there from the beginning. We removed this piece by hand and it was root-free shale soil.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Was it visible from the top when unearthed? Probablly a kilning defect.



be my guess also, have seen it quite a bit, but have to say not quite to that extreme.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Somebody drove something very heavy over it?


----------

